# [Solved] Help with networking- Systemd, wpa_supplicant, etc.

## dspahn

I have a working Gentoo system- it works with X, and boots properly, but I am new to systemd and am hving trouble getting the networking to work right. On boot, it hangs while it counts down a full minute 30 seconds. The line from systemctl says:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [TIME] Timed out waiting for device sys-subsystem-net-devices-multi-user.device
> 
> [DEPEND]Dependency failed for WPA supplicant daemon (interface-specific version)

 

and my wpa_supplicant.service is at:

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/GjiezvaZkSEGXqAN3PBH/

For my wired network, it seems to take a few minutes before it comes up even after X has loaded, but I can make it come up immediately with dhcpcd enp0s25.

Here is my ifconfig -a:

```
enp0s25: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.10.236  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.10.255

        inet6 fe80::658b:9571:8572:e8a5  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 34:64:a9:c8:3d:be  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 13308828  bytes 18818581780 (17.5 GiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 14557014  bytes 12480514675 (11.6 GiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 20  memory 0xcca00000-cca20000  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1000  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 6772  bytes 627439 (612.7 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 6772  bytes 627439 (612.7 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

sit0: flags=128<NOARP>  mtu 1480

        sit  txqueuelen 1000  (IPv6-in-IPv4)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlo1: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 80:00:0b:44:4a:9e  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

and here is lspci -k:

 *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 06)
> 
>         Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company ZBook 15
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor PCI Express x16 Controller (rev 06)
> ...

 

My wireless is using iwlwifi, which is correct, but I noticed that the WPA supplicant line does not mention it in the service file. Any idea what the problem is?

----------

## V10lator

Hey there,

So you're using systemd-networkd + wpa_supplicant to manage your connections?

Let's start with the wired connection:

what's the output of 

```
systemctl status -l systemd-networkd.service
```

 and 

```
systemctl status -l systemd-resolved.service
```

 (execute both commands as root) right after X started? Is it different after the network is running? Is the /etc/resolv.conf linked correctly? It should look like this:

```
# ls -l /etc/resolv.conf 

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 32  6. Sep 23:06 /etc/resolv.conf -> /run/systemd/resolve/resolv.conf
```

Also please show all files you created at /etc/systemd/network/

For wireless: What's 

```
systemctl status -l wpa_supplicant@wlo1.service
```

 telling? 

```
[TIME] Timed out waiting for device sys-subsystem-net-devices-multi-user.device
```

 sounds wrong, from your ifconfig output it should be sys-subsystem-net-devices-wlo1.device (did you enable wpa_supplicant@user.service instead of wpa_supplicant@wlo1.service? That might be your issue).

----------

## dspahn

I didn’t get any replies to my post right away and further web searches didn’t help- so as with many things Linux, I looked for a better way- I started this computer thinking it would be a gnome3 because compiz used to have more native gnome support- but it looks like KDE picked up that mantle, and once I was using systemd with UEFI, I liked it so much more than the old Rc unit system so I kept all that and ditched Gnome for KDE. NetworkManager is a much better fit for what I am doing. I appreciate the reply, but at this point I am just using NetworkManager and it really does it’s job well for my case.

----------

